# Is it possibile to use a discrete EVGA GT710 (nvidia) on an AMD APU A8



## n_lona (May 3, 2016)

Is it possibile to use a discrete EVGA GT710 (nvidia) on a Desktop AMD APU A8-5500 HD7560 so that all the card can work together.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 3, 2016)

If you just want to hook up a bunch of monitors, yes.  If you want the two to work together combining power to get better performance, no.


----------



## EarthDog (May 3, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> If you just want to hook up a bunch of monitors, yes.  If you want the two to work together combining power to get better performance, no.


Exactly.


----------



## n_lona (May 3, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> If you just want to hook up a bunch of monitors, yes.  If you want the two to work together combining power to get better performance, no.


Do you know how? Bumblebee? How to setup xorg.conf?


----------



## Toothless (May 3, 2016)

n_lona said:


> Do you know how? Bumblebee? How to setup xorg.conf?


Just plug the thing in.


----------

